# Roy's Beachwalk



## luana (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a word of warning to those of you who are sensitive to MSG. We had Roy's edamame (soy beans) as a complimentary starter and then ordered their "Canoe" appetizer. Something was simply loaded with MSG. My mouth was numb immediately and my friend was concerned about the possibility of having a "hangover" headache the next morning because that is what happens when she accidently has food with MSG. She had a terrible headache the following morning and it wasn't from drinking!

I didn't go back to Roy's and tell them of our experience because my husband and I had a bad experience at their Kahana restaurant so it just seemed a bit useless. It is interesting to me why businesses will spend so much on advertising and then do such stupid things when there are so many folks who have problems with MSG! If Roy's deny they are using MSG, they are using something that causes the same reactions!


----------



## travelguy (Nov 19, 2007)

We just ate at Roy's Waikiki Beachwalk several weeks ago.  We had what was arguably one of the best meals of our life!  We did have the edamame but none of the other items you mentioned.  No hangover for us even after several glasses of great wine.  Although we did experience some regret over the excessive calories from Roy's Melting Hot Chocolate Soufflé!


----------



## nanc65093 (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe that MSG occurs naturally in soy products.  For someone who is extremely MSG sensitive it would be wise to avoid soy sauce, beans etc.  

Nancy


----------



## luana (Nov 21, 2007)

*MSG allergy*

I have never had a problem eating edamame so this made me curious enough to call Roy's Beachwalk to inquire about their usage of MSG. The person I spoke with said she'd talk with their chef and call me back. Yes, their springrolls are made with an oyster sauce that has MSG as an ingredient and there could be MSG in other items on their menu if MSG is already in what they use they use in the preparation. She said they don't actively add MSG and asked if we had inquired about MSG when we ordered. I didn't think of asking simply because I just didn't think of Roy's as a restaurant that would use excessive amounts of MSG. I doubt I'll forget again!


----------



## Carol C (Nov 30, 2007)

I had my first and last experience at Roy's a couple days ago in Kihei Maui. The edamame beans (spelling?) were sooo salty. Hubby's peking duck was the toughest & stringiest duck he'd ever had. My dinner was ok but nothing to write home about. Do celebrity chefs truly deliver the goods and deserve all the hype?

I think I'll stick with restaurants that locals recommend to me, like the superb Jackie Rey's Ohana Grill on Kuakini Hwy in Kona, just above the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village Resort. Lunch, pupu menu, and dinners...fine dining in a laidback atmosphere. Everything is homemade. Early bird specials too, from 5-5:30. Best meals we had in 15 days & 3 islands were at Jackie Rey's Ohana Grill...just go!


----------

